# Diciclomine (bentyl)



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Im sorry I am posting so much. But I am desperate tonight and found some old pills that havent expried called Dicilomine or Bentyl. I think I didnt do well on them since I obviously aren't taking them. Anyone heard of it? Also, anyone try iron supplements. I was anemic and they made my stoll perfect if I drank a lot of water. Then I guess I got better and didn't need iron anymore, and now if I take them too much, like for a week, I get sick. Nothing works. Also, Immodium constipate sme, and then explodes inside of me to pass in water form. It's horrible. Why does it happen?


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Bentyl is for spasms. I take one three times a day as prescribed by my GI doctor. I, for one, do not take "old" prescriptions as they can change over time. I find that the Bentyl does help me.GadJett


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

What are you taking for your IBSd? There is a multitude of things you can try. Just read all of the boards and you will find someone like you. It is a matter of trial and error and you just have to see what works for you. Everybody is nice and very helpful. Good luck. GadJett


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

I know I am turning into a one-note with this one, but I want people to try Motofen. Everything else failed miserably for me (never tried anti-depressants though). Motofen fixed my problem overnight.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

doushioukanaa said:


> I know I am turning into a one-note with this one, but I want people to try Motofen. Everything else failed miserably for me (never tried anti-depressants though). Motofen fixed my problem overnight.


Can you get addicted to any of these? I kinda never mised a dose with Paxil evernight uz i wa too afraid of getting the consequences of dizziness and headaches and nauseau.


----------



## 20004 (Feb 27, 2007)

I keep reading about Motofen but I dont think it is available in the UK. Can anyone post the active ingredients so that I can see if it is marketed under another name??


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've just started taking bentyl. I find that it helps tremedously with the bowel urgency, but causes me to pee constantly. (I have multiple sclerosis, so this is already a problem. The bentyl makes it much worse.)I'm alternating D&C, lately mostly this awful constant urgency D, but am most concerned about the bentyl causing constipation.Does anyone else have problems with excessive urination or constipation due to taking bentyl?Evelyn


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

dreday said:


> Also, anyone try iron supplements. I was anemic and they made my stoll perfect if I drank a lot of water. Then I guess I got better and didn't need iron anymore, and now if I take them too much, like for a week, I get sick. Nothing works. Also, Immodium constipate sme, and then explodes inside of me to pass in water form. It's horrible. Why does it happen?


Iron often constipates, my prenatal vites were high in iron, they constipated me terrible. That was pre-IBS.I think maybe you should try less Imodium, maybe half? If it constipates you, sooner or later you gotta blow! I experience this every so often with my Lotronex, but it happened all the time with Imodium and Pepto both.


----------



## Mel32 (May 6, 2007)

dreday said:


> Im sorry I am posting so much. But I am desperate tonight and found some old pills that havent expried called Dicilomine or Bentyl. I think I didnt do well on them since I obviously aren't taking them. Anyone heard of it? Also, anyone try iron supplements. I was anemic and they made my stoll perfect if I drank a lot of water. Then I guess I got better and didn't need iron anymore, and now if I take them too much, like for a week, I get sick. Nothing works. Also, Immodium constipate sme, and then explodes inside of me to pass in water form. It's horrible. Why does it happen?


Hi. I took Bentyl for 3 years and it really helped me, although it made me very tired after I would take it. I went to a new Dr. and he insisted I read the new book, "A New IBS Soltuion", which explains IBS as an overgrowth of bacteria in the intestinal tract. I stopped taking Bentyl per his orders and he put me on 10 days of antiobiotics. After the antibiotics I have to take Flora-Q and 50 mgs of another antiobiotic at night for a month. He told me that my symptoms of IBS should go away. I have been suffering with this for 3 years and I am willing to try anything. THe book is very interesting and offers a lot of information.


----------



## need stock in TP (May 6, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and am really glad I found it. I have suffered with this for more than 15 years and it is the IBSd that you have to actually medically STOP the diarrhea, because it will not stop on its own. Bentyl helps with the pain but it loosens my stools. I seem to be an "opposite" person when it comes to drugs which does not help. For a long time I believed that menopause was the cause of this disaster. When menopause was finally over, the diarrhea gave up the ghost for a good period of time. Mind you, I still have those mornings, to the toilet 5-8 times in the morning, sweating profusely, cramping and then back again for another time, not necessarily diarrhea, but more like an "everybody out" syndrome. I want to investigate food allergies as I have so many other allergies that food is probably playing a huge role in this. I took Questran for 10 years. The Questran worked 100% immediately and made me normal, then halfway through it started to have "breakthrough". Since I work in a hospital I found out that long-term use of Questran can cause your intestines to not receive the needed bile-salts and this, in turn, causes diarrhea, the very thing that you are taking it to avoid. I had stopped the Question for surgery and blammo - no more diarrhea. I had entered the stage where it was giving me diarrhea. Now I have the episodic things and I believe that stress (2 really bad daughters - older now and still stressful), accompanied with menopause may have been a factor. I am ready to give up the Bentyl and have only taken it 3 times. It does cause me to urinate A LOT, and I think that is one of the listed side effects. Always be sure to read the contraindications your drugs because they most likely will happen. ALL drugs seem to give me diarrhea. CANNOT TAKE VITAMINS. They irritate the bowel too much.Any other people have trouble with vitamins?


----------

